# hab eben was total schwachsinniges gemacht



## Fettkloß (17. Januar 2005)

bei ebay ein bergwerk/renault trikot ersteigert . so n blaues mit braunem bergwerkstreifen und weißem renaultstreifen - teamtrikot 2002 2003 und jetzt haltet euch fest ---- 103     aber ich musste das ding haben unbedingt - irgendwie ne innere stimme oder so   ich wäre auch bis 150 gegangen . wenns da is mach ich mal nen bild


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Januar 2005)

@ fettkloß

Du wirst mir immer sympathischer !!! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (17. Januar 2005)

Ja, mir wächst Fettkloß auch immer mehr ans Herz. Auch wenn er nicht immer Überraschendes postet, so hat er den Killerinstinkt für ein gutes Geschäft. 
   Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## raffic (17. Januar 2005)

Wie sagt man "Schnäppchen gemacht"!
Ne aber mal im ernst ist denke ich mal nen super Teil und sieht klasse aus.
Viel Spaß  damit. Kannste ja mal beim Opening im April ne Modenschau machen.
Gruß
raffic


----------



## wondermike (17. Januar 2005)

Fatty, Du bist unser Held!   

Irgendwann ist das Teil bestimmt ein Vermögen wert.


----------



## Teamchef (17. Januar 2005)

Hi @ All & Fettkloß,

Glückwunsch zum hammerstarken Trikot. 

Hab übrigens auch so ein Teil in Größe XL (NEU). Also wenn Du nochmal so viele Fleppen los werden willst dann melde dich.

Gruß vom Teamchef (der noch ein Teamtrikot hat)


----------



## daif (17. Januar 2005)

@Fettkloß

was ist mit dir los??
muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen dass du einen Winterkoller hast und diesen anstatt mit Frustfressen (was man von deinem Namen her denken könnte) mit Frustshoppen kompensierst?????   

103 Euro?????      

p.s.: alle die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben, der FETTkloß wiegt bestimmt 70kg  
ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu persönliche Details verraten    

achja,
glückwunsch zum Trikot
hab es mir auch kurz überlegt, aber 103 is schon n bissi viel

Ich hoffe nicht, dass es bald einen Sammel oder Seltenheitswert erlangt!
"Spüren sie wie ich denke???"


----------



## locationmaster (18. Januar 2005)

... ich hab´ da noch `n bergwerkaufkleber -> vb 50


----------



## Fettkloß (18. Januar 2005)

moin . in ebay wurden zu diesem teamtrikot noch andere sachen angeboten .
mein trikot ist in xl und nagelneu ! da war noch ein trikot in l auch neu , aber das ging für knapp 50 weg . anscheinend haben alle verrückten die größe xl   - daif , im moment hab ich 85kg   !!!
ausserdem gabs zu dem trikot noch ne kurze hose , ging weg für auch um die 50/60  ich hab 50 geboten und hatte dann aber keinen bock mehr ich hab ja schon das trikot.
dann war da noch ne winstopperweste und ne regenjacke mit langen armen . die regenjacke ging weg für ca. 90 die weste weis ich nicht mehr wieviel ??

der ganze krempel im teamdesign und neu - warum hat das keiner von euch gesehen ???

übrigens locationmaster - die aufkleber gibts beim rocklandbiker für ca. ein zehntel deines preises   ich hatte ja damals 6 stück bestellt und weis garnicht wo ich die überall hinbappen soll 

die sache mit der modenschau kenn ich - ihr schreit dann alle "ausziehn ausziehn ausziehn..... " heheheheheh ne nicht mit mir


----------



## Lumix (18. Januar 2005)

@all

das ist Leidenschaft pur  

siehe....

http://www.pits-icorner.de/27207/index.html

Lumix


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Februar 2005)

der schwachsinnige hat wieder zugeschlagen   heute hat er aber nur 1,50 für einen bergwerkaufkleber ausgegeben   

der aufkleber hat 35cm durchmesser - das bergwerklogo !! 

wo kleb ich das teil hin ? auf die haustür vielleicht ??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (15. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> wo kleb ich das teil hin ? [...]



vielleicht auf deine tastatur


----------



## Brägel (15. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> der schwachsinnige hat wieder zugeschlagen   heute hat er aber nur 1,50 für einen bergwerkaufkleber ausgegeben
> 
> der aufkleber hat 35cm durchmesser - das bergwerklogo !!
> 
> wo kleb ich das teil hin ? auf die haustür vielleicht ??!!



schick ihn mir, ich probier`s auf den Socken ..-.


----------



## Nomercy (15. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ... 1,50 ...



Zeitgemäßer Preis für einen Bergwerkartikel. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (15. Februar 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitgemäßer Preis für einen Bergwerkartikel.
> Gruß, Nomercy



wetten dass ich für mein Faunus mindestens 1,70 kriegen würde


----------



## onkel_willi (9. März 2005)

hab auch mal wieder was total irrsinniges gemacht... hab mir noch einen pfadfinderrahmen geschossen - konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.

wer kurzfristig bedarf an einem schwarzen/silbernen pfadfinder in m hat (ne nagelneue marzocchi z1 sl aus 2003 hätte ich auch noch dafür... naja, deshalb wohl  soll sich doch bei mir melden.... bis jetzt hat mich das aufbaufiber noch nicht gepackt  muss erst noch mein hasenpfadfinder aufs jahr 2005 anpassen...
verrückte welt!

euer onkel willi


----------



## MB-Locke (9. März 2005)

Hi,

ha, dann warst du der auf dem großen E....?    Ist ja echt lustig.

Schade, wäre er in L -> sofort an mich abtreten!  

Greetz,

Gunnar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

